# Residential Advertising



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

Anybody start advertising for new residentials yet this season?? I plan to start in the next week or so..Any thoughts or imput??


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I sent out my first round of post cards about a month ago, offering an early signing discount if they signed by Oct. 15th. So far no calls. Second round going out the 20th of this monthe. Third round is going mid november.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Where were you a month ago?


----------



## pinnaclesnow (Sep 28, 2011)

I did door hangers in early september and and got a good response back already. Wont need to do another round this year. I definitely recommend getting advertising done asap! I only do estate neighbourhoods with very large driveways though. Don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

You guys really think i'm late?? In the past, I have been using the week before/week of first frost as a rule of thumb. I just worry sometimes of advertising when the temps are 70's/80's and the leaves are just starting to drop. Maybe I should get on it.

Thanks Guys!!


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

I think right now is prime time. I planted yard signs at a few subdivision intersections a week ago. Getting a decent response although havent landed any yet. I'm going old school and shoving flyers in paperboxes. Never done it before but figure its a cheap targeted marketing tool. I might send out some direct mail soon as well.


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

I start advertising September 1st.


----------



## BlackKnight07 (Sep 6, 2011)

Starting again this weekend, Got no response last month although it was in the 70's-80's and i live in a Rural area, which probably won't help matters they rather drive over it for a month until they get stuck then they come out of the wood work.


----------

